# Hey Kilsong, YFT on jig



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

My buddy Marc caught this YFT on an H4L jig with my JM PE5 on a blackhole 350 gram rod. Just reeled him right up.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Glad you got one. Congratulations 
I had big bluefin in 150 lb - 200 lb range on my Black Hole Cape Cod Special 80g jigging rod today, but unfortunately tuna ran to the prop.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Here is a nice bluefin picture from Egypt. They got the tuna with Black Hole Cape Cod Special 350g recently.


----------

